

Java EE - And The Bloat Is Gone - henning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTKI7qeyLlw

======
smoyer
Yes ... not only is the bloat gone, but the "convention over configuration",
"sensible defaults" and "scaffolding" that made RoR so much easier than J2EE
has been replaced with the Java equivalents. JavaEE is certainly more than
just a new name.

EDIT: When signing up for sessions at JavaOne, my first pass is to add
anything that has Adam Bien or Arun Gupta as a presenter.

